# Help!!! What size board do I get?



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry Lila to be honest I have no idea... zero. :grin: happy riding!

Oh no wait I DO know... go with the advice of which of those ppl u asked is most likely to know, or whichever is more forgiving for beginners: too small or too big? If that fails best design or color scheme :grin:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is at the high end of you range but you should be fine on it. 

Where are you riding? 
Whats your experience level?
and what board is it?

Answer these questions and I will be able to give you a more precise answer but generally the recommended weight ranges for a board are just that recommended you can go a little bit outside of them either direction and usually be fine


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry just re-read you post. Sometimes I'm guilty of just skimming especially when I'm half asleep 

I see that you are a beginner and its a firefly

Firefly is generally a low end brand extruded bases not the greatest materials but as a first board it should be fine 

as far as the size goes as a beginner the 147 might be a little big but if you can get it at a good deal you would not have to much trouble in my opinion you fall right in the weight range for this board and I know a few girls your weight riding boards 7-9 cm longer than this so who knows you may like it how much is a good deal if you don't mind me asking? 

The board would be more stable but with a larger board you do sacrifice some speed going edge to edge you may struggle at first getting the board on edge this is where my next question comes in 

Can you find out the waist width of the board?

And what is your boot size? this will factor in as well if the board is a good fit or not


----------



## Lila.B (Jan 19, 2016)

raffertyk2 said:


> Sorry just re-read you post. Sometimes I'm guilty of just skimming especially when I'm half asleep
> 
> I see that you are a beginner and its a firefly
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input! I'm buying the board from someone who was willing to sell it for around 100$ so in order to know the waist width I would have to contact the seller. As for boot size I wear size 8 boots. I also saw a 147cm burton board but it was obviously more expensive, do you think that I should go with the burton board or start of with the firefly?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it new or used? If it is used 100 dollars is to much for a Firefly I used to see them new for 80-100 bucks and used you could usually grab them from play it again sports for like 50 to 75 bucks

The firefly boards are fine to learn on but they are exactly that a one maybe two season boards and then you upgrade in my opinion

With size 8 boots you will be fine on a 147 it is at the top of your weight range but the bigger boots give you more leverage over your edges I don't see you having a problem. 

If the firefly is new snatch it up but if you don't mind paying a bit more here is a good option to look at at that will last you a few seasons

Rossignol Justice Magtek will be just a little tougher to learn on because it is camber dominant but you will thank yourself later cause it will make you learn the right way. They say intermediate to advanced but disregard that the beveled edges make this board more forgiving than they sell it as and they say it is an 8 on stiffness but I would call this midstiff at about a 5. I learned on a camber deck so am biased to doing so opinions vary on this also for that money you will never see a deck with these specs (sintered base, kevlar laminates and magnatraction):
Rossignol Justice Magtek Snowboard - Women's 2015 | evo outlet

This board would last you for years you can literally take it everywhere

Some other good beginner to intermediate boards that will last you a while

-Salomon Wonder ( my fiancees favorite board she put 30 days in on this board her first season and couldn't be happier)
-Yes Emoticon (a little softer a little more forgiving) if you find it at a good price you will love this board very forgiving profile but at the same time this board can hold a carve

Also what Burton board were you looking at I would stay away from the Burton Genie its good to learn on but its noodle soft and doesn't hold an edge as well as some other options out there 

(disclaimer these are only boards that I have ridden or my fiancee has myself I don't make recommendations of boards I have not ridden) I try to ride all my fiancees friends boards and they each get about thirty days a year on the hill so I have seen quite a few womens boards in the past few years probably more than Mens I've got to say its funny when I'm ripping by on a pink 145cm board with extreme binding angles so my toes don't drag haha


----------



## BergenMann (Jan 20, 2016)

Personally, I like a longer length. I like the feel of a longer ride but that's just my preference. I can't tell you numbers but hold the board up and stand in front of it. I like mine to be around my forehead but I think around your chin is average length. Shorter for terrain parks and whatnot and longer for more freeriding. Just my $.02. 

Good luck though, you don't know what you're starting because you'll never want to stop riding! More addicting than crack, not that I'd know about that though 0.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

BergenMann said:


> you don't know what you're starting because you'll never want to stop riding!


Very true once you get past the falling on your petunia every 5 feet or so. SO FUN just keep at it!


----------



## Lila.B (Jan 19, 2016)

raffertyk2 said:


> Is it new or used? If it is used 100 dollars is to much for a Firefly I used to see them new for 80-100 bucks and used you could usually grab them from play it again sports for like 50 to 75 bucks
> 
> The firefly boards are fine to learn on but they are exactly that a one maybe two season boards and then you upgrade in my opinion
> 
> ...



Thank you soooo much for the advice i really appreciate it! The firefly board is brand new and never used so I definitely think that ill get it but i will take a look at the boards u mentioned and see what i find. I cant wait to continue riding!! Thanks


----------



## Lila.B (Jan 19, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> BergenMann said:
> 
> 
> > you don't know what you're starting because you'll never want to stop riding!
> ...



Haha right now im falling every time i get back up! But it's definitely worth the pain because ever since i started, i love it!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Lila.B said:


> Haha right now im falling every time i get back up! But it's definitely worth the pain because ever since i started, i love it!


Awesome!!!!!! I think even into my second season I fell EVERY time off this one lift... like i was cursed ... it was all in my head... :grin: You go girl! When u have time in the off season remember to stop back here and join in at the snowboarding lounge>tips tricks coaching section. See u there :nerd:


----------

